

Ask HN: What to do about a stolen, trackable iPad? - pbreit

I'm watching my stolen iPad travel around the city. The police won't do anything about it. Any recommendations? Suggestions on "Lost Mode" text?
======
idodevops
Options:

1\. Deal with it in person. Risk getting punched in the face (or worse).

2\. Ineffective passive/aggressive text on the screen. 2a. If it was 'found'
rather than 'stolen' (not likely given the wording), then text MAY habe some
effect.

3\. Contact media about lack of police interest and hope that that gets you
your iPad back eventually (seems unlikely, if you've had to embarrass the
police into doing their jobs).

4\. Do nothing, accept the loss, move on with your life.

Depending on the circumstances of the theft (ie, mugging vs. it being lifted
in a cafe), I'd like to think that I'd go with #1, but in reality, I'd
probably go with a combination of #2 and #4.

------
omegant
If he has a job, just go to his job and pretend that he called you to give you
back your ipad infront of every one."hi I just come to pick up my ipad, thank
you for calling me"

I don't think he can negate it if you bring the bill and make use of the
Tracking software. If he doen't comply then just tell his boss.

~~~
xuki
Before you take the iPad back, lock it, put a text says "this ipad belongs to
_your name_ ". That would help.

------
likeclockwork
You know what you have to do. Don't wait for someone else to tell you.

~~~
kirkouimet
LOL this sounds super ominous

------
zengr
"The police won't do anything about it."

Why?

~~~
benguild
Seriously. That seems pretty irresponsible

------
smiler
Go to your local newspaper about the fact the police won't do their job. That
should move them into action

------
jason_slack
You are in SF? I'll drive up and go with you to get it..

